# Elk throughout the state



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ive been following the Elk hunting pictures on a couple sites for a couple years now and have noticed that most if not all pictures come from the western part of the state. Is there a difference in the size of the elk out west as opposed to the ones up in the NE corner of the state? Ive never even read a story of a big one shot by walhalla.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Rocky mountain elk seem to have more trophy potential than Manitoban elk.


----------

